# Taking Screenshots



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Which apps do you guys use for taking screenshots? I used ShootMe for a while but that wasn't terribly reliable and searching in the market wasn't really helpful


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

On CM7, I use the built in method of holding in the power button


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

Screenshots on non aosp roms is annoying and never quite perfect but the best in my experience was drocap

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

